# Just ordered the next round of new pets



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

So now that I have a place with a pond, I can have the ducks I've always wanted. We have Pekin ducks incubating right now so I will soon have my pair of AFLAC ducks, but I wanted a more colorful duck. So I just ordered 20 Cayuga Duck eggs. Apparently these ducks make good pets if hand raised. And for those who grow up to be anti social, they also produce high quality meat.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cool, I have cayugas too and they're awesome for eggs and a fairly good table bird


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Sounds like a good project. Post pics of the ducklings when you have them.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Any advice on their care? Any particular weaknesses or disease susceptibilities? I should have the eggs in about a week and the ducklings 4 weeks after that. They'll live in the basement for a little while and then go out in a small pen with a kiddie pool. Once the weather warms up and they are big enough, they'll have their own pond. Of course by then, I hope the resident snapping turtle has come out of hibernation and taken the bait so I can get him out. We just bought this place last October and he went to ground before I could catch him and get him out. I can't be having a snapping turtle eating up my ducks.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

These ducks are pretty much the same as any other breed just nicer looking 
Plenty water plenty of food


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

So I got an email that said "OOPS! We shouldn't oughta to have sold you them there duck eggs just yet. They ain't in stock. Want a refund or a different breed?"

Before I even opened the first email, I already had a second email. "Hey never mind that last email. We really do have them and they just shipped."

Cool. So I call the post office and tell them to be expecting viable duck eggs. I ask them to hold them so I can pick them up. The lady is really nice and swears she'll hold them for me. Expect them the next day. The next day came and went. So I called the following day. Did they come yet? Nope not yet. Ok. A few hours later they end up on my porch. Two cracked, 18 others seem ok. Post office is already closed and I have to wait until Monday to call again to discuss the "oops we didn't hold them for you". The same nice lady answered. "Let me see if they're in the back. I don't think they arrived." Oh yeah they arrived. On my porch. She was flabbergasted that her note had gone ignored so she tells me if they were ruined by the mistake, to file an insurance claim on them. 

The duck eggs store refunded me for the 2 eggs at 120% store credit. 

So now we wait.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, isn't the post office wonderful? 

Glad the duck store made it right.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post picture !!!


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well POO! Candled tonight. 4 are duds. Down to 14 out of the 20 purchased. I better at least get a stinking pair out of this! :-x


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope the rest hatch for you.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks. Me, too. I need at least two kinds of ducks. And I'm currently looking to see what kind of geese I want. I have heard from the neighbors that a pair of Canada Geese return each year and nest on the island. Having just bought the place last October, I don't know if that's true or not. Even if it is though, I think I shall still need a domestic goose species. I'm not sure how the wild ones will feel about................. wait for it..............





Playing DUCK DUCK GOOSE! 


Thank You. I'll be here all week. Don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oooh, I love duckies! Good luck with them! I don't know if you've ever had ducks before, but they are a lot healthier and lower-maintenance than chickens, especially the babies.
I have Muscovies and my sister has Welsh Harlequins. We love them both. They are so cute and so happy - and ten times happier when it rains and the pond fills up!!


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

I have not had ducks before. But now that I have a pond that's somewhere between 1 to 1 1/2 acres I figure I have room for 6 or 8 birds.


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm happy for you I actually happen to have a tux and two geese I went with the toloose geese... and I also have runner ducks I find that very amusing with the way they are built, they look like bowling pins lol .... Do a little bit of research to find which ones fit you the best, mind make me very happy hopefully you'll get ones that you'll be very happy with too 

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I love mallards too...especially if your ducks are free range,these can fly away from predators. I also recommend Anconas, they are beautiful ducks and are endangered...


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

What kind of ducks are in the pictures they are pretty

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

NyGoatMom said:


> I love mallards too...especially if your ducks are free range,these can fly away from predators. I also recommend Anconas, they are beautiful ducks and are endangered...


Are the pictures the Anconas? They are beautiful!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, thanks, they are black and white Anconas. Nice, medium sized ducks that lay white eggs. The ducklings never look alike as the patterns are all mismatched. They are easy to tell apart.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I have two Cayuga's, a boy and a girl, there's about two weeks between them so when i got them at about 2/4 weeks old there was a MASSIVE difference! I love them, they're like an old, grumpy married couple and they're great to cuddle! I seriously would advice them


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Two Cayugas have hatched now. One yesterday and one finished clearing the egg this morning. The first one I named Poinduxter. Still working on other names. Still waiting on the other 10 to pip. 

AND.... I picked up 16 Light Brahma chicks at the post office this morning. They are awesome. Totally sociable. They are fine with being picked up and held. And in the words of Agnes... THEY'RE SO FLUFFY!!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

How exciting! I love my ducks, but haven't had any ducklings around for about 4 years now. Good luck hatching!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cayuga ducklings are adorable  Enjoy them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! You will have to post pics!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Congrats! You will have to post pics!


I second that!


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, looks like we're only going to have one survivor out of the original batch. 2 hatched but one just wasn't doing well from day one and only lived a few days. We believe there was a temp spike in the incubator that weakened them because they were viable right up until hatch day but just weren't strong enough finish the process. We'll see if the new incubator does better with the next batch of eggs. 

On the other hand, I now have 23 new Brahma chicks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about your ducks. Hopefully you will have a better hatch next time. Congrats on the chicks!


----------

